# Do ALX wheels suck as much as they say?



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

My bike came with a set of ALX-295 wheels, and in the reviews they seem to be the whipping boy of OEM wheels. I really have no basis for comparison, as this bike was my first real road bike. I'm also not a heavyweight (nor a featherweight) at 150lb.

So if I were to upgrade to a moderately-priced wheel like the Neuvation M28s, would I suddenly gain 10mph, climb hills like Superman, and just have an all around better ride, or is it most likely no difference at all?


----------



## superflychief (Mar 25, 2008)

My Roubaix came with the ALX 295's as well. They were ok. Strong and not super heavy. I recently upgraded to EA70 wheels cuz I got some birthday money. The bike did come alive. As for how much I can't say. The new wheels are lighter so less rotational mass means more speed. There is a reason why there are low end and high end wheels. How much of a difference you will notice from upgrading from the 295's it's tough to say. They aren't an exciting looking wheel either. I kept mine to use as beater wheels.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

My Axis came with 330's (I think) and they blew. Regular problems with spokes pulling or breaking and eventually I broke a rear hub. I replaced them with some CXP 33 rims and 105 hubs. I don't go any faster, but they don't break or go untrue.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

russotto said:


> My bike came with a set of ALX-295 wheels, and in the reviews they seem to be the whipping boy of OEM wheels. I really have no basis for comparison, as this bike was my first real road bike. I'm also not a heavyweight (nor a featherweight) at 150lb.
> 
> So if I were to upgrade to a moderately-priced wheel like the Neuvation M28s, would I suddenly gain 10mph, climb hills like Superman, and just have an all around better ride, or is it most likely no difference at all?


I'd say if this is your first road bike and they aren't giving you any trouble, then ride them until they break. You probably won't notice a huge difference - best to work on the engine.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

I had a pair of ALX 220 wheels on a great Felt road frame. What a bummer. And this was after coming off a pair of Mavic Elite rims. So, a big step down. I would do as the last poster said though, and ride them until they are either breaking or have a good amount of miles built into them, whichever comes first. The breakage will become annoying when you have to walk home one day because low-spoke count wheels can't take too much breakage.

On a side note, I recently bought some Easton EA 70's as a second wheelset, without really having "upgrade" in mind. I really do like them. Smoother, quieter, and just 50 grams lighter than the Elites. I don't notice the weight, but I did notice how much more smooth.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

My wife has low-end Alex wheels on her Giant. They're a little heavy (32-spoke & 200g heavier than my Ult/OP's) and not aero, but smooth riding and so-far trouble-free (2000mi+). They ride about as comfy as my Ult/OP's, and are smoother than my Ksyrium's. I think the handling is not as sharp as my other wheels, but my wife thinks they are fine. IMHO- you would likely notice a slight (perhaps 0.2-0.3mph at 20mph) speed improvement if you went to a moderately aero wheel like M28aero (18-20 bladed spokes). Only you can decide if that is worth it to you. Re-weight: over-rated consideration unless you are riding lots of steep (>7-8%) hills. My 7 various wheelsets range between 1.6 and 2.3kg, and I ride 4500mi/yr. I can clearly feel it comparing my lightest to heaviest (1.6 vs 2.3 kg), but honestly don't think I can feel 200g difference. 

BTW- It is never a bad idea to have a back-up wheel set. I won't miss a ride if the LBS takes 2 weeks to re-spoke a wheel during busy season.


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

I decided to get the Neuvation Aero 2s. One thing I noticed immediately: they're quieter... a LOT quieter. I didn't notice how much noise the ALXs were making until I put these on. Unfortunately I can now hear my chain crying out for attention...


----------

